# Forum restrictions



## Beantastic!

Is it just me or does anyone else find the forum restrictions frustrating?

If someone can point out a few good reasons for them I'll feel a lot better otherwise ill try and think of something useful to post instead of rubbish like this


----------



## urbanbumpkin

What restrictions are you referring to?


----------



## Beantastic!

The ones where you can't post new threads in certain forums, reply to threads or view links unless you've made a certain number of posts


----------



## 4085

3 more to go and they are lifted. it is mainly to stop people coming on trying to sell stuff and adding nothing to the community.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Beantastic! said:


> The ones where you can't post new threads in certain forums, reply to threads or view links unless you've made a certain number of posts


Yep it's to stop people spamming and using the forum to buy and sell first post . Not too hard to get to 10 is it ?


----------



## oop north

The restriction on PMs (3 minute gap) is a bit irritating - or maybe I just need to type slower. Though I do understand why it's there - to stop spamming lots of people


----------



## Mrboots2u

oop north said:


> The restriction on PMs (3 minute gap) is a bit irritating - or maybe I just need to type slower. Though I do understand why it's there - to stop spamming lots of people


Yeah you big spammer........


----------



## Andrew

Quite understand the reasoning. Not an onerous requirement.


----------



## Beantastic!

dfk41 said:


> 3 more to go and they are lifted. it is mainly to stop people coming on trying to sell stuff and adding nothing to the community.


getting there


----------



## FoodieBob

Looks like you've got to your magic 10 now! (and mines just gone up too







)


----------



## Dr Steve

I can contribute a lot quicker than every three minutes! Thought I'd written a lot but most have been disallowed by the 3 minute rule!


----------



## Glenn

There is a flood limit with a 30 second time between posts enforced

This is higher for PMs and might be 3 minutes


----------



## Glenn

There is now wording showing for all members with up to 4 posts;



Thanks for registering with Coffee Forums UK

Don't forget to post an introduction in the Introductions section.

Please Note: There is a minimum post limit of 5 to use Private Messages and a minimum of 10 to access and post in the For Sale and Deal threads.

These limits have been applied to give active members the chance to take advantage of the deals as a reward for membership.

This message will disappear after 4 posts has been reached.
​


----------



## mfaller

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep it's to stop people spamming and using the forum to buy and sell first post . Not too hard to get to 10 is it ?


Its not hard to get to 10 but as in many forums where such a requirement exists the content quality of that first 10 may be a bit low - or indeed absent


----------



## Evotim

I too find these restrictions quite frustrating....

I have been reading this forum now for a couple of months now as i'm looking to upgrade my coffee machine from a Gaggia baby class and to possibly buy my first grinder.

I have only just signed up as i don't always see the point in starting another thread/asking a question when the answers are already there, you just need to search for them. And i have found all the answers so far i have been looking for. And i don't have enough experience/knowledge to offer much advice as yet.

Before i started reading this forum i was considering buying a Rancilio Silvia but after reading numerous posts on this forum i've decided that i'm going for a Fracino Cherub and a Vario grinder. More than what i originally planned on spending but worthwhile i now think. So thanking everyone who's unknowingly helped me in my decision









Anyhow, i decided to sign up because 1: I'm pretty sure that pretty soon i'm gonna need to seek advice, therefore one day hopefully being able to offer good advice and 2: I saw an advert for a Vario for sale fairly nearby, only i can't yet reply to the post so i hope it's still available when i can?


----------



## coffeechap

Sometimes you just need to comment on some threads to get your post up, what draws you to the vario?


----------



## jeebsy

Get involved in some other threads, 10 posts ain't that many....


----------



## Evotim

Well it's a toss up between the Mignon and the Vario which both from what i have read seem to be about the best for the money... those two for the cost and size and the Vario just looks better.


----------



## coffeechap

I guess that is all deepen to personal taste, there is a mignon available on here at the mo as well


----------



## Evotim

Will take a look at that one too... thx


----------



## coffeechap

And now only a few more posts to make


----------



## Nijntje

This could be up for 'most riveting thread' award at the 2013 Annual Coffee Forums Christmas Dinner.

Don't you think?


----------



## coffeechap

And there I was telling him about your lovely little red grinder.......


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Agreed....I might start a thread "what I once had for my tea"..... yawn. Findus Crispy Pancakes ahoy!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> And there I was telling him about your lovely little red grinder.......


Good grind consistency for a small compact IMHO... and they look cool too.


----------



## Nijntje

coffeechap said:


> And there I was telling him about your lovely little red grinder.......


Eeeek!

Errrr yes, thanks, it is lovely


----------



## iestynl

I can understand the restrictions to a point but surely there's an advantage to having a lively second hand buy/sell aspect to the forum? Doesn't the number of pointless posts (like this one) prove just as irritating as people using the system as a specialisedebay?


----------



## Neill

iestynl said:


> I can understand the restrictions to a point but surely there's an advantage to having a lively second hand buy/sell aspect to the forum? Doesn't the number of pointless posts (like this one) prove just as irritating as people using the system as a specialisedebay?


What is it with people stopping here to make their first post. Just stick up an introduction and tell us a bit about yourself. Is it really that irritating to have to say hello!


----------



## Mrboots2u

iestynl said:


> I can understand the restrictions to a point but surely there's an advantage to having a lively second hand buy/sell aspect to the forum? Doesn't the number of pointless posts (like this one) prove just as irritating as people using the system as a specialisedebay?


People buy of here because on the whole it's form forum members that contribute and have built up a bit of trust. Otherwise it's like buying of an eBay person who has no feedback . Doesn't take much to introduced yourself , you ll get hellos ,and questions thrown at you , coz people are friendly ,and before you know it , your up to ten posts.

I'm not sure I'd buy of someone who has one post and and it's a sales, but there you go ......


----------



## Daren

iestynl said:


> I can understand the restrictions to a point but surely there's an advantage to having a lively second hand buy/sell aspect to the forum? Doesn't the number of pointless posts (like this one) prove just as irritating as people using the system as a specialisedebay?


If the restrictions were lifted then people would just pop on here to buy and sell without adding anything else to the forum. It would turn into another eBay and detract from the forms main purpose. The forum is a community of like minded people with a shared interest which they like to discuss, share and debate. I'd hate to see it change into a second hand market.

By posting an introduction and joining in a few threads that are of interest we get to know you and keeps the community going.

Post up an intro... (In the right section - not here). Tell us about yourself and your journey.


----------



## Womble Classic

I am finding them v frustrating!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Womble Classic said:


> I am finding them v frustrating!


After one post, well they ain't changing so why not just make some posts....... Introduce yourself then in new members place .... If you look at the posts above you'll see people on the forum respond better to

People that say hi !







so hi !


----------



## Womble Classic

I'm sorry. I guess it's not that easy to start on here because of the restrictions. I'll be honest - I am looking to sell my espresso machine and grinder and I know the restrictions are to stop people like me.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Womble Classic said:


> I'm sorry. I guess it's not that easy to start on here because of the restrictions. I'll be honest - I am looking to sell my espresso machine and grinder and I know the restrictions are to stop people like me.


Youl have more chance of selling it by introducing yourself and saying hi. To be honest people , don't use this forum in general as a selling site, we buy of Member when they upgrade , and because they have been on here a while contributed and built up a level of trust .

And yes the restriction are they to stop expel using it as a free eBay site .

So go on the the announcements , say no , tell us about yourself , your machine and why you want to sell it .


----------



## Womble Classic

Thanks for the advice. If I'm honest, I am keen to sell my machine to someone who wants to use it ad love it. I've owned it for 7 years - it's a 2003 Gaggia Classic and MDF. It's a great entry level set up for a keen espresso beginner. It could do with a service but it's regularly descaled and back flushed. I have just upgraded to a brand new Silvia and Rocky as I thought I'd treat myself. I am more "sumer" than "pro", if you see what I mean (i.e. I like a great coffee a few times a day, but I am not into mods etc). I could sell it on gumtree or ebay, but I'd probably get docked around by people who don't know what they are talking about. I'd be happy to donate 10% of the sale price to the forum - I don't want to piss people off here. I'll head to announcements and see what people make of it...


----------



## TheDude

Beantastic! said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else find the forum restrictions frustrating?
> 
> If someone can point out a few good reasons for them I'll feel a lot better otherwise ill try and think of something useful to post instead of rubbish like this


It's to early in the morning to think of something useful to post. My Gaggia is warming up and I need a cup to get going.

... 1 more to go.


----------



## Jason1wood

Never too early. Here's something to get you to your number.....what grinder you using? Haha


----------



## TheDude

Jason1wood said:


> Never too early. Here's something to get you to your number.....what grinder you using? Haha


I have a Eureka Mignon. A friend recently bought a Bezzera BB005 and I like that grinder, a bit ugly but it really get the job done.


----------



## jeebsy

TheDude said:


> I have a Eureka Mignon. A friend recently bought a Bezzera BB005 and I like that grinder, a bit ugly but it really get the job done.


A bit like the Mignon's less attractive sister. Not bad though.


----------



## Drewster

Is this the thread to get your posts up thread? ;-)


----------



## mfaller

I think I'd rather donate GBP5 to the forum than fill up the disks with content-light comments or asking the same old questions yet again.


----------



## Beantastic!

cooo look what i started .. was only trying to up my post count!


----------



## Iwwstriker

That is a very fine solution to pretend people to actually do that...


----------



## Iwwstriker

I am trying to learn about coffee for signing up....


----------



## Iwwstriker

Besides moka pot and french press, what can I do to improve my barista skills?


----------



## Iwwstriker

just a small question, where do you guys buy beans from?


----------



## Neill

Iwwstriker said:


> I am trying to learn about coffee for signing up....


This is not an introduction thread and I don't know why people keep putting their first post here. It's not exactly polite. Just introduce yourself on the introductions thread and tell us a bit about your set up!


----------



## Neill

Iwwstriker said:


> just a small question, where do you guys buy beans from?


If you want to sell something please just contact the Glenn to discuss rates.


----------



## Iwwstriker

last question, is there any good offer for semi automatic espresso machine, especially gaggia classic?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Iwwstriker said:


> just a small question, where do you guys buy beans from?


There is a list of roasters and links to their website in the Beans section. Plus there is a Whats in your cup thread, where people post what they are drinking currently. Have a mosey over to those. Plus put a post introducing yourself, will help you with your post count and let us get to know you !


----------



## Iwwstriker

Thanks for the extra info =) appreciate it ^^


----------



## JonH

Just on the restrictions side, it still tells me that I need 10 posts to access the For Sale forum but I can already see them and when I try to post it tells me I only need 5 posts to post.


----------



## JonH

Or rather, tells me I need 2 more posts to post


----------



## JonH

hmm, seems I only need one more, think I'll have a look over there once I'm done here!


----------

